# Anyone like to pair Port with a fine cigar and a nice meal?



## benatlexus (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone into Port? I am learning and sampling but I havent found too much I dont like. Anyone familiar with the more recent vintages...Seems like alot of companies offer something not very aged...

My personal Favorite is a nice 15 year old Taylor with a Dark cigar and a filet medium rare....


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a winner to me .... i make my own port and love the combination of flavors .... nothing better then a cool fall night and a good cigar and mu port on the deck of the boat .... enjoy AB


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I have a few bottles og Bullers and Son Tawny Port. It's very woody and i have found pairs really well with a large variety of cigars.


----------



## benatlexus (Sep 20, 2006)

You have pegged my curiosity meter...How do you make your own port?



bpcr said:


> Sounds like a winner to me .... i make my own port and love the combination of flavors .... nothing better then a cool fall night and a good cigar and mu port on the deck of the boat .... enjoy AB


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Grahams and i tend to drink LBV. The Grahams LBV 1998 is a great drink imo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I find that Fonseca and '97 Boli PCs make a very complimentary pair. :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

> Anyone like to pair Port with a fine cigar and a nice meal?


No. I love it - always a treat. And I've tried lots of ports, well not that much, but a few. I would suggest only getting very recent LBVs as they are ready to drink_when _bottled and don't improve with age as much as regular vintage ports. I know 2000 was a great recent vintage, but haven't really kept up with the latest.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

benatlexus said:


> Anyone into Port? I am learning and sampling but I havent found too much I dont like. Anyone familiar with the more recent vintages...Seems like alot of companies offer something not very aged...
> 
> My personal Favorite is a nice 15 year old Taylor with a Dark cigar and a filet medium rare....


Absolutely.
Quite a few threads on this as a matter of fact.

I love Tawnys, specially the older ones like a 20 or 30 yr.
Really enjoy Grahams Six Grapes and Fladgate LBV also.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

IMO, Tawny ports pair very well with a lot of cigars. I'll second the boli pairing.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Love it. If you like the Taylor Flagdate Tawny you might try the Stevenson Tawny, very good. :dr


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Lately, I have enjoyed the Delaforce 10 year tawny with a good ol' Nestor Reserve.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> IMO, Tawny ports pair very well with a lot of cigars. I'll second the boli pairing.


Thanks King! Let's put a vote to the floor!


----------



## CrackerJacket (Sep 8, 2005)

*Oh yeah...*

I have a bottle of Sandemann 20yo Tawny sitting in the liquor cabinet at the
moment. The annual Halloween costume party is coming up shortly...stogies
and port all around with the "boys"!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thanks King! Let's put a vote to the floor!


You know I'm with you on this one, Tom. Motion passed  !!!!

Me loves the Ports!!!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I have been drinking a lot of 1970 Fonseca's, 1963 Croft's, and 1963 Dow- all bang up port that goes great with any cigar. Not much for LBV's. Tawny's are pretty good, must be at least 10 year, prefer 20; Taylor and Dow are my favorites.

Had a 70 Fonseca and 83 Cockburn's last weekend (one bottle each day); can't get enough port!!!!


----------

